# Article on IVF in the Daily Telegraph



## Valhalla (May 25, 2006)

I am not sure if anybody else read this article, it was from last Saturday......

"Children born following IVF treatment are almost twice as likely to require hospital treatment as those conceived naturally, research has found. A study of hundreds of seven year olds, found those born through IVF suffered more fits and conditions associated with the brain and immune system than other children. IVF twins were also more likely to require hospital treatment than children from single births the study found. By the age of seven, IVF chilsdren had been in hospital 1.76 times against just once for those conceived naturally"

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Fifebloke (Jan 18, 2006)

Is it possible that if a child has taken a lot of effort to conceive, that they will be more cosseted?

If you accept this possibility, then it isn't much of a stretch to imagine that they won't be allowed out as much when younger and therefore won't be exposed to as many immunity triggering substances such as mud and tasty worms.

Also, might it not be more likely that they might be taken to hospital for a minor ailment than a child conceived casually?

I'm not suggesting that non-IVF children are loved any less, just that they may be allowed more freedom as their being wasn't the result of a struggle.

Best wishes

David


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi
I think you have a really good point there Fifebloke.  It's a very good reminder to those lucky enough to become parents that not only do (any) children WANT to be treated normally, but that it isn't healthy for them to be cosseted either.
Best
Olivia


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't know about the stats generally, but a friend has DE twins now aged 9 and they are robust and healthy and have never been in hospital since they were born, so don't panic about it.

Essex Girl


----------



## Valhalla (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for your replys


----------

